# Dog anus yeast smell. Assistance please!



## ladypeace82 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello all. 
I have a 10 month old Kuvasz/Yellow lab mix. Charlie.

He's about 70 pounds and is deceivingly very very strong.

He eats Authority large breed puppy and has been since 2 months of age. 

He's been in training classes since the beginning of July and we are on the second section of training. So, he's been given a variety of treats since then. It's hard to keep his attention as he wants to just watch everyone and not do what I'm trying to train him. Hence the taste grabbing varietys.

About 2 months ago, maybe less, I noticed he'd have, what I call, a yeasty smell coming from his anus. I would notice it when we got in the car (hot car) when he was hot. He'd lick down there briefly then the smell would occur. Only one time did I see what looked to be light, little, white discharge. 
Now, please forgive my description ahead, but it is the best way I can describe it. While I'm not familiar with the actual smell of yeast, my best comparison is what I would smell in the locker room of school or local gym if a woman was on her monthly. A yeasty smell. His started light and lately it seems worse. 
It's only when he's hot. I've only smelled it once and barely in our house. Everything else is the car.
Sorry for the long description, but I've googled every where and cannot find a thing. My trainer thought it might be one or two ingrediants in his food. She pointed them out as well as alternate foods. But with his and our current living situations, this is the type of food we must give for the next year. 
Then she suggested a tablespoon of plain organic yogurt a day. 
I gave him some yesterday and he had the runs this morning. 
I'm going to hold off on that for now. Her last suggestion was to get his anal sacs released. But the smell isn't there when he urniates or deficates. Ever.

Any suggestions?
Would the array of treats be the factor? Even though we started with just one type of treat in the beginning? 

Would his giant bone shaped rawhides be the culprit? If so, do you know of a rawhide that doesn't have those bad ingrediants?

I hope I gave enough details to aid in your responses. I'm going to take him to the local park for some training to stop jumping and barking at people on bikes and running. ugh. Puppy training is a test to patience. 

Chao!


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

well it may or may not be related but I wouldn't give your dog rawhides. they can cause intestinal impactions which can mean emergency surgery or death 

as far as the discharge and smell, it's probably his anal glands. I would take him to the vet to have them checked and expelled.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm thinking he's expressing his anal glands. My dogs do it in the car alot. Altho, anal glands aren't "yeasty". It is a more of a yuckier, undescribable smell.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Has he had his anal glands checked by a vet?


----------



## ladypeace82 (Feb 23, 2008)

Not yet. My mom told me she would have our old cocker spaniel's expressed everytime she had her groomed by the mobile grooming unit that drive's in our area. I had no idea. I've been dealing with my cat that gets abcesses b/c of her anal glands. It never dawned on me that my puppy has them too. I think I'll have that checked soon. I gave him the tablespoon of yogurt yesterday afternoon. Today he's had the run's and the "I think I have to go but nothing happened" So, I don't think I want to give him yogurt. His tummy says no thanks. 

Thanks guys!


----------

